# Near Stirling castle Mar's Wark



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

Built in 1569 by the Earl of Mar, for a long time the guardian of Stirling Castle and regent of Scotland during the reign of James VI

The only things one left standing are different architectural elements such as carved stone figures, stone panels, gargoyles and other stones that were brought from Cambuskenneth Abbey. Because the noble house of Mar chose to support the Jacobite party, which ruled the rebellion of 1715, the mansion was reduced to ruins

The mansion was never finished, and all that remains of it is the outside front, doorways and windows. You can walk up into the graveyard behind Mar's Wark, and then along a little pathway to actually walk around what would have been the upper floor. From the upper level you can look below to the different rooms well what's left of them anyway. It is all very full of bottles carelessly tossed in by unappreciative passers by.


















From inside




















Such a lovely gate










More inside


----------

